# Mbus Parameter



## Cloud01 (17 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte folgenden Wärmezähler über die Mbus Schnittstelle auslesen.
Supercal 739
Leider habe ich keine Infos vom Hersteller, habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich die notwendigen Infos bekomme? Oder hat jemand ein Handbuch mit den Mbus Infos?
Ich kenne vorallem den Modbus, hierfür gibt es zu jedem Gerät eine Liste mit den Registern, wie ist dies beim Mbus?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (17 Januar 2022)

von Fa. Sontex

Das M-Bus Protokoll ist in der EN1434  beschrieben.

Du brauchst einen Pegelwandler RS232/485  auf M-Bus.

Beschreibung:  https://sontex.ch/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/supercal739-ig-de.pdf


----------



## ducati (17 Januar 2022)

wie nutzen die Teile von ADFweb, aber selbsterklärend ist das auch nicht unbedingt.



			Gateway Profibus from/to M-Bus
		


Da gibts halt die Gateways (Converter) sowie MBUS-Analyser, um das Busprotokoll zu analysieren...



			Analyzer & Scanner M-Bus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> wie nutzen die Teile von ADFweb, aber selbsterklärend ist das auch nicht unbedingt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Profibus from/to M-Bus


Neuere Versionen von ADFweb können angeblich auch den MBus scannen. Bei den Geräten ist aber immer fraglich wie gut das dann funktioniert, die Konfigurationssoftware ist ja gelinde ausgedrückt "etwas speziell".

Ansonsten muss man zu den unterstützten MBus Datensätzen beim Hersteller nachfragen. Ich habe bisher immer auf Nachfrage diese Informationen erhalten. Aber um die Dokumentationen zu verstehen, muss man sich zusätzlich etwas zu den Grundlagen von MBus einlesen, andernfalls weiß man nicht viel damit anzufangen.


----------



## dingo (18 Januar 2022)

Mit einem Pegelwandler + Software, z.B: LorusFree oder MBSheet werden MBus- Geräte ausgelesen & die verfügbaren Datentypen angezeigt.

LorusFree: https://www.m-bus.de/software.html
Pegelwandler & MBSheet unter Produkte zu finden: https://service.relay.de


----------



## funkey (18 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Neuere Versionen von ADFweb können angeblich auch den MBus scannen. Bei den Geräten ist aber immer fraglich wie gut das dann funktioniert, die Konfigurationssoftware ist ja gelinde ausgedrückt "etwas speziell".


Das Scannen funktioniert super. Vorher war es immer eine Raterei und Probiererei bis ich so einen Zähler einbinden konnte.


----------



## DerMatze (3 März 2022)

Hallo. 
Wir setzten Geräte von MBS-Solution, die funktionieren super und sind recht einfach zu konfigurieren. Wenn man das nicht selbst machen möchte, kann man die Projektierung gleich mit bestellen. 
MfG dermatze


----------

